
How to Rock an Algorithms Interview - rs
http://blog.palantirtech.com/2011/09/26/how-to-rock-an-algorithms-interview/
======
ColinWright
If you like this, you might be interested in reading the considerable
discussion (over 160 comments) from when this was submitted just under a week
ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3039873>

